# Is this a good deal for Fairmont?



## htusa2002 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi would anyone know if this is a good deal? Someone wants to give me a free rci points account for Fairmont, bc sun chaser villas for an rci points biennial prime golf week? Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Tacoma (Nov 21, 2012)

What are the maintenance fees?  Generally fees at this resort are quite high. I was gifted a golden week by someone on this forum and use it to book a prime summer week.  Maintenance is about $900 but I get exactly what I want including view.  Last year rented the large side for $750 so stayed in the small side for only $140 for the week.  Since I had booked an end unit I knew my balcony would still have a great view over the valley and not the parking lot.

I know nothing about points but prime golf is not golden time and golden time is what you want at this resort.  These seem to get listed on kijiji calgary fairly often.  

Good luck seems like you want something in or around my area.  You're not looking for a ski week at BRMR are you.

Joan


----------



## LarryEdmonton (Dec 9, 2012)

Prime Golf is a good trader and better than Prime Winter


If you can use it then may be worth while.  See above for more


----------



## Quadmaniac (Dec 10, 2012)

htusa2002 said:


> Hi would anyone know if this is a good deal? Someone wants to give me a free rci points account for Fairmont, bc sun chaser villas for an rci points biennial prime golf week? Any thoughts on this?



I'm not sure the points can be transferred to a new owner. I have one that I am selling and I was told by Sunchaser that the points account can not be transferred to another owner.


----------

